# of sun and family fun



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

just some pictures of the past few weeks. Do enjoy! 
This would be my pup Hansel(darker) and his sister Gretel. Gretel is such a stocky girl! Puts her brother to shame. 








































throwing in one of my mother's and sister's(they share the work) rose garden. Their roses are just beautiful








and my sister about a month ago, you can only imagine how big her belly is now. I swear, I don't know how she is suppose to last until June 30th! Her belly is as big and tight as a basket ball! Poor thing








and my other sister's newest little girl, baby Ally








and yesterday at the lake








Jaegger fetching her ball from the side. No pictures of her swimming though, too much splashing for the camera's safety


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Hansel's first time at the lake, he eventually took to the water like a fish and swam around with Jaegger








my nephew Aiden with the pups


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow those are some really adorable puppies. I can't imagine raising two young pups at the same time! You must have your hands completely full!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What great pictures. Looks like everyone had a good time. Didn't Gretel get to go or was it just to many pups to take care of at the lake?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Gretel lives with my sister and since she has her son to keep up with, she didn't want to take any of her dogs. Completely understandable since it is a very public area with stingy people and 'park guards', although I did offer to transport her up there with my crew and watch after her. You will see her on hiking trips with us during the fall though! Just counting down the months! 
I will try to get more photos of Gretel soon. She is such a chunky girl. Out weighs her brother by a good 5 lbs. Last time he went for a play date while I was at work, I heard the two of them enjoyed chasing the sprinkler. I am hoping to try to get some photos of that next time I take him over to her house.


----------

